# Dedicated Minds / [email protected] /TTS Migration Clifton,NJ -> Weehawken, NJ!



## Reece-DM (Jan 16, 2014)

We've just received the following email  for a migration next month (Short notice!) 




> New Jersey Facility Migration Alert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm currently going over some details about the migration now, hopefully they can provide some better details on the move an email is being dispatched to everyone that we've got in Clifton, NJ.

Not a great time for us I am going to have to hold back on some stuff until after the migration.

Hopefully someone from [email protected] can give us some information..


----------



## Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd just like to say I was very impressed with the migration from 55marietta to 34 Peachtree via Wiresix (28 minutes downtime), At least emails are getting sent correctly now.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jan 16, 2014)

No doubt the migration will be done well. I am waiting on further information about the new facility with a little luck we can get ipv6 into place too.


----------



## HectorDesmond (May 14, 2014)

Hope you all are migrated , what about the facility after migration?


----------



## DomainBop (May 14, 2014)

Rumors on LET (and some very interesting allegations by LV_Matt)...

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/27294/dedicatedminds-billing-portal-down-for-too-long

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/26927/dedicated-minds-scam

...and a big question from moi: according to CompaniesHouse Reese resigned as a director of Dedicated Minds Ltd in July 2013?

http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08536083/DEDICATED-MINDS-LTD/directors-shareholders#people-summary


----------

